# Zebra Nerite with strange nodule



## JoannaBanana (Jun 2, 2011)

One of my zebra nerites seems to be sick. Has barely moved in days/a week/two weeks? He will just sit on the glass, but not really eat. 
Also he seems to have a red growth/nodule on his left side. Nodule is on his body, not on his shell. It looks really strange. 
Found him tonight on his back, trap door closed. Moved him to the front of the tank and dropped an algae wafer beside him. Came back couple hours later to find him on his back again, trap door 1/2 cm open, that nodule poking out. I thought he was dead and poked at him with a chopstick and he did close up, but really slowly like he was having trouble.

The stats: 10G, lots of plants, two adult platies and fry, 7 RCshrimp, dozens of pond snails and MTsnails and one other zebra nerite.

The other zebra nerite seems completely fine. Business as usual. Back in February, I picked up a 3rd ZNsnail for my niece from AK, but had to hold on to it for about a month and a half. Finally, when she went home she wasn't able to take it, so about two weeks later I took it back to the LFS.
During that time with the three I would occasionally find one or two ZNsnails on their back, but read that it could be weakness from lack of algae with too many in the tank, and that it sometimes happens after a water change, too. That's when I started dropping in occasional algae wafers, which the ZNs seem to ignore. Problem seemed to have gone away, though. In hindsight, I am wondering if it wasn't hunger, but this sickness--whatever it is--coming on. Or maybe the hunger led to a weakened state.

Anybody know what's going on? Here are some pics. In some of them the nodule looks kind of like the end of a worm, but I think that's just a fold of the snail's flesh. I don't really know, though. If you click on the pictures, it'll take you to my gallery where you can see it close-up. You may have to click it again once you're there.


----------



## JoannaBanana (Jun 2, 2011)

No takers yet?

So like I said, Friday night I put him in the front of the tank and come back couple hours later and find him on his back, still alive, but sluggish about closing that trap door when I poked.

So I was gone all day today (Saturday) and when I get home at 10:30 p.m., he's still in the same spot, on his side, trap door half-way open. I suspect that he's dead, but after I get done unloading the car he's closed his trap again. Still on his side, though. When he was open I could see that his body is all drawn up tight and narrow instead of spread out and flat like they usually are.... 

Nobody knows nothin'?


----------



## JoannaBanana (Jun 2, 2011)

So nobody on here cares about Zebra Nerites? j/k
So, he hasn't moved today from front of the tank with trap door shut up tight. Am I waiting for him to die?


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

I would remove it form the tank ASAP just in case whatever ails this one is contagious, or a possible parasite that is preparing to spread. Better to treat it with any medications necessary in a quarantine environment anyways.


----------



## WaterPanda (May 23, 2012)

How is the little one doing now? did it pass away or survive the ordeal? did you happen to find out what was wrong with it?


----------

